# painting harness blades



## Da new guy (Feb 23, 2011)

I am looking to start painting my own crawler harness blades and looking for any help/advice. I just ordered 100+ Peerless blades and wanted to try first hand at painting the blades myself. I thought that I read somewhere that you should clean them in alcohol first to clean them and to use a scotch brite pad to "score" them so that the paint adhears better? Is that correct? I plan to use Createx paint on them and I am still deciding on which epoxy to use on them.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated as I am truly a rookie at this but i wanted to try and save some money/time in the process. Just a general tutorial or somewhere I could find one or a video. Thank you as you guys do amazing work and I hope to some day become even a fraction as good as some of the artists on here...

Curt


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

hi
check out this


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Do a search there's plenty.


----------



## Da new guy (Feb 23, 2011)

I've done a search and I can only find pictures of blades that people painted not how they painted them... I asked this question on a Michigan forum and got the same response...do a search... same thing, nada. I will try checking out another T.U., another tackle making site to see if I can get any more info. Thanks anyways guys.

tight lines and I hope everybodys season is starting to pick up...

Curt


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I never scuff my blanks prior to painting. I get a clean rag (usually a piece of a t-shirt. I have a bunch of cut-off sleeves laying around, for some reason), and set the blade in it, and give it a quick rub on both sides, just to make sure there are no finger prints on it. 'Scoring' them, as you put it, will most likely only scratch the laquer off, which most of them are coated with to deter tarnishing and oxidizing.

Createx is a popular paint. It's cheap, and readily available. Pat Cataan's has a large selection. Most use the florescent paint.

I've been using the Devcon 2 Ton Clear Epoxy Weld for a top coat. It holds up very well. I thin small batches with a few drops of denatured alcohol, stir well, and apply with those cheap, nineteen cent acid brushes from Home Depot.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Started doing my own this year...honestly have no idea why i havent picked it up prior...its so simple its disgusting once you get setup...

Createx paints are good enough and offer enough colors in pearls, opaques, and transparents that youd be quite busy to need something they dont offer... 

Clear coat is simple 2 part epoxies (devcon or envirotex) are more than enough for a quality clear coat. I prefer envirotex...1 to 1 mixture and has a much longer working time for clearing off multiple blades, spoons, or crankbaits (works pretty much on everything). For doing a couple things quickly devcon is the way to go, cures faster and has a shorter working time

As Het has already said for clearing the cheapo home depot FLUX brushes found in the plumbing supply section is perfect for applying the clear coat...

Good job on the peerless blades....Good product they paint up amazing...


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

You can get large quantities of acid brushes at harbor freight very cheap as well.

The peerless blades take paint VERY well compared to thers just a quick wipe and they stick great.


----------



## Da new guy (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. I recently bought a house and have the room to make a little "paint shop" when everything is unpacked a little more. I am also planning on trying my hand at painting spoons for next year. One product that I have found that I really like is Quick Coat Lure Dip. Right now I am using it to get that antifreeze green back and also I use it to get a pink back also. It's easy you just brush it on or "dip it" and I found out if you mess up that alcohol cleans it up. As for the clear coat I am going to try Dick Nite's topcoat because it is really thin and all you are supposed to have to do is dip it a couple times and it is supposed to give a pretty resistant topcoat. Time will tell I guess. I will post my results when I get some painted...

Curt


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

